# Oh no, the bay/brown question again!



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

OK, so I have a mare, who I've always said is dark bay, but after reading A LOT on here I think she's probably brown.

However I have a question - she has much lighter 'soft' parts and I've always put that down to the pangare coat modifier, but reading on here people have said that a distinction between bay and brown is that browns have the lighter soft parts. 

So what about the pangare modifier? Does that mean all Exmoors are brown? IS there such a thing as the pangare modifier that works on a bay coat? Or are ALL 'bay' horses with lighter soft parts actually brown?

Is there any other way (apart from testing) that I can say whether she is bay or brown? There is a significant difference between her summer and winter coats, and also changes as she's grown up (I've had her since she was a foal). Does that signify 'brownness'? 

Thanks! Very interested in your replies - I became fascinated by it all when I got my palomino and now I can't get enough of it!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Can you post pictures of her in various seasons and ages? Pangare is fairly extreme and usually spreads under the entire belly, not just in the soft parts of a horse. 

Most advice will say have her tested for the At gene. All opinions are just best guesses by picture evidence. 

I'd love to see her pictures. I'm not one of the experts here, but I'm pretty good at spotting a brown.


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh I have stacks of pics! 

Yearling, summer









Yearling, winter









2 yo, summer









3 yo, summer









3 yo, winter









And finally a couple of years ago - aged about 5.









(I do have lots more if you need them ...)


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

First off, she's very pretty. Let me clarify on one thing. Are you saying she's an Exmoor or asking about the exmoors and pangare?


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

The second pic looks pangare.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Brown. Througout all these pictures you can see the "brown points" on her muzzle, near her elbow etc :wink: Shes very nice!:grin:


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I think the second pic is exaggerated because of the sunlight coming from behind. 

She is a lovely brown as stated above. But I wouldn't say pangare. 

I have read the exmoor's are brown with pangare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Here is brown with pangare. Can you see the difference in the horses muzzle especially?


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> Here is brown with pangare. Can you see the difference in the horses muzzle especially?


You've heard it from our HorseForum colour expert now


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I didn't say she was pangare, it just looked like it  

I agree, she is most likely just brown. I think you should get her tested, anyway. *pokepoke*


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi, thanks for all your comments - especially the ones who said she's pretty!

13 Acres - Sorry for the confusion, no she's not Exmoor she's actually Welsh! 

So, I probably have a brown mare - and I have to explain to my friend that her Exmoor is also brown!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

